# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Coi chừng thuốc sát khuẩn gây ngộ độc

## diemktr

Cloramin B là một trong số ít những hoá chất mà Bộ Y tế khuyến cáo dùng để phòng dịch tay chân miệng (TCM). Tuy nhiên, người dân không nên lạm dụng vì Cloramin B rất dễ gây ngộ độc. Nhiều tác dụng phụ Tại thời điểm đỉnh dịch TCM (tháng 8.2011), Bộ Y tế đã yêu cầu các đơn vị y tế thực hiện cấp phát miễn phí và hướng dẫn cụ thể về việc pha Cloramin B cho các cơ quan, trường học trong vùng dịch. Tác dụng diệt khuẩn của hoá chất thì đã rõ, vậy nhưng nếu không được hướng dẫn và dùng đúng cách thì thuốc có thể gây ra nhiều tác dụng phụ. Cloramin B với các thành phần hoá học chính là Sodium benzensulfochleramin, trong đó có chứa chorine hoạt tính chiếm 25-27%. Cloramin B phổ biến ở dạng bột màu trắng hoặc viên nén. Đây là một hoá chất đã được Tổ chức Y tế thế giới và Bộ Y tế khuyến cáo dùng trong lĩnh vực khử khuẩn và diệt khuẩn trong bệnh viện cũng như trong cộng đồng.  Trạm Y tế phường Dịch Vọng (Hà Nội) tổ chức phun hoá chất sát khuẩn Tuy nhiên, Cloramin B là thuốc sát khuẩn có nguồn gốc từ Clo, có tác dụng kích ứng và bị mất hoạt tính bởi các chất hữu cơ do chúng dễ kết hợp với các chất hữu cơ. GS.TS Nguyễn Thị Dụ - nguyên Giám đốc Trung tâm chống độc BV Bạch Mai cho rằng: “Việc sát khuẩn bằng Cloramin B cũng cần phải thận trọng và thực hiện theo hướng dẫn của các đơn vị y tế. Nếu pha chế nồng độ vượt quá 2% có thể gây ngộ độc đường tiêu hóa và ảnh hưởng đến các cơ quan khác như giảm thị lực viêm da, tấy đỏ da, suy hô hấp…Trong trường hợp bị ngộ độc sau 8 giờ không được cấp cứu kịp thời có thể dẫn đến tử vong”. Thực tế, từ đầu mùa dịch đến giờ, tại các tỉnh phía Nam cũng đã ghi nhận nhiều vụ ngộ độc Cloramin B. Trong đó có những vụ hết sức nghiêm trọng như vụ ngộ độc ngày 29.7, tại Trạm Y tế phường Bình Hòa (Bình Dương) do nhầm chất khử khuẩn thành bột dinh dưỡng, khiến hàng chục trẻ mầm non bị ngộ độc phải vào viện cấp cứu. Không nên quá lạm dụng Thực tế, theo kiểm tra của Bộ Y tế, nhiều trường học và gia đình trong vùng dịch vẫn chưa biết cách pha chế Cloramin B đúng cách. Khi được hỏi, nhiều người dân trong vùng dịch lầm tưởng cho rằng “Cloramin B là hoá chất khử khuẩn kiểu vô thưởng vô phạt. Pha nhiều cũng được, ít cũng không sao. Pha với nồng độ càng cao thì virus càng nhanh chết”. Cũng với tâm lý lo sợ mà nhiều vùng chưa xuất hiện dịch người dân đã nhốn nháo đi mua thuốc theo kiểu “có hơn không”. Ngoài Cloramin B, trên thị trường có nhiều loại chế phẩm sát khuẩn khác như Betadin, Surfanios, Javel, PovidinHalazon... Hoá chất thì nhiều nhưng hiểu biết về cách dùng các loại hoá chất này của người dân lại rất hạn chế khiến cho việc sử dụng thành “lợi bất cập hại”. Trước tình hình lạm dụng, sử dụng tràn lan các loại hoá chất diệt khuẩn, ông Nguyễn Văn Bình - Cục trưởng Cục Y tế dự phòng cảnh báo: “Người dân không nên lạm dụng Cloramin B để khử khuẩn. Lạm dụng thuốc khử khuẩn trước mắt gây ngộ độc cho người sử dụng, về lâu dài có thể làm các virus nhờn thuốc và trở nên kháng thuốc kháng khuẩn”. Từng điều trị nhiều ca ngộ độc hoá chất, GS.TS Nguyễn Thị Dụ cho biết: Khi bị ngộ độc Cloramin B người bệnh không nên quá hoảng hốt. Gia đình cần cho bệnh nhân uống ngay một cốc nước ấm hoặc natribicabonate để trung hoà thân nhiệt. Trong trường hợp bị ngộ độc khí Cloramin B, người bệnh cần phải được đưa ra khỏi vùng có khí ô nhiễm và đưa đi cấp cứu kịp thời. Nếu không may tiếp xúc trực tiếp với hoá chất trong lúc vệ sinh thì bệnh nhân cần rửa sạch da nhiều lần bằng xà phòng và nước sạch. Theo Minh Nguyệt Dân Việt Tin liên quan: mang thai thang thu 8 mang thai thang thu 4 diem chuan dai hoc sai gon 2011 ba bau bi tieu chay bà bầu bị viêm họng suc khoe ba bau 3 thang cuoi mang thai 3 thang dau

----------

